# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Competencia abre expediente sancionador a Iberdrola por 'manipulación fraudulenta' de precios en la electricidad

## NoRegistrado

> La Comisión Nacional de Mercados y de la Competencia (CNMC) ha decidido incoar expediente sancionador a Iberdrola por su actuación previa a la subasta del tarifazo del pasado diciembre y que el Gobierno anuló para evitar una subida de la luz del 11%. 
> 
> Según publica la CNMC en su página web, el organismo supervisor de la limpieza de la formación de precios de la luz, Iberdrola puede ser sancionada en base al artículo 60, apartado 15 de la Ley del Sector Eléctrico en vigor en aquellas fechas . Éste establece que es una "una infracción muy grave" la "manipulación fraudulenta que altere precio".
> 
> Iberdrola "niega rotundamente" haber manipulado los precios ofertados por sus instalaciones de generación eléctrica y ha anunciado que presentará alegaciones. Asimismo, recuerda que la resolución de la CNMC puede ser recurrida ante la Audiencia Nacional u que el procedimiento afecta "unicamente" a varias instalaciones en las cuencas de los ríos Duero, Tajo y Sil.
> 
> La CNMC abrió un análisis sobre aquellos días y, en un primer informe, determinó que se habían producido "movimientos atípicos" y quedó pendiente de concluir un segundo informe.
> 
> En el caso de la eléctrica que dirige Ignacio Sánchez Galán se ha convertido en expediente sancionador. La incoación no prejuzga si terminará siendo sancionada o si se archivará el caso. El organismo dispone ahora de un máximo de 18 meses para decidir.
> ...


http://www.elmundo.es/economia/2014/...16d8b4577.html

 Bueno, en principio una noticia más sobre los chanchulleos de las eléctricas, nada nuevo ni desconocido en un mercado opaco y en la práctica monopolístico.
Pero estoy viendo ahora mismo un programa de actualidad "Más vale tarde" en el cual ha salido su experto habitual que lleva éste tipo de noticias, y su comentario entra de lleno en la temática del foro. Ex experto es Morales de Labra.
En su opinión, la manipulación principal de Iberdrola (entre otras varias) es no utilizar la turbinación de las centrales hidroeléctricas en las fechas previas a la famosa subasta en la que el precio resultante de la misma supondría un aumento del 11% del recibo y que posteriormente anuló el Gobierno.
Según explicaba éste señor, ese hecho se hizo voluntariamente para conseguir ese objetivo, lo que dio lugar un poco después, a los desembalses posteriores que provocaron algunas inundaciones. Ésto lo dice él, yo lo transcribo.
Mañana se podrá ver el video en la web del programa.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Haciendo zapping hoy, he visto que en Telemadrid, estaban hablando de éste tema. Y parece que la situación se repite. con los embalses muy por encima de la media, están turbinando muy poco para producir electricidad. A ello se une que un grupo de Ascó está parado cuando hace diez días que debería haberse puesto en marcha y que Almaraz está en el proceso de recarga.
 Por tanto el coste de la energía está siendo más caro para la fijación de los próximos precios. Aún así, el experto opinaba que a pesar de éstas maniobras no habituales en épocas anteriores, el precio de la electricidad va a bajar en el 2014, pero que el recibo va a subir porque el gobierno va a aumentar los peajes.

 Una vez que han terminado y ha salido Hermann Terstchs o como se escriba diciendo cosas raras lo he quitado.

Si alguien con conocimientos en el tema quiere aportar algo, sería muy interesante.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## valeh

La verdad es que para seleccionar la tarifa adecuada a mi consumo, utilice el comparador luz y gas, pero ahora me gustaria cambiar de empresa de usministro y no se como hacerlo

----------


## quien es quien

> La verdad es que para seleccionar la tarifa adecuada a mi consumo, utilice el comparador luz y gas, pero ahora me gustaria cambiar de empresa de usministro y no se como hacerlo


Creo que de suministradora no te puedes cambiar. Pero sí te puedes cambiar de comercializadora, es decir, de a quien pagas.

Te vas a la web de la que quieras escoger, miras su nº de teléfono y les llamas.

O lo haces online. Yo, las dos veces que he hecho cambio de contrato (un cambio de comercializadora y otro de tarifa) lo he hecho online.


Necesitas tener una factura de cada servicio delante para poder hacer el cambio.



Y si no, te puedes esperar a que llegue uno de los pesados comerciales a tu puerta.

----------


## Jonasino

En la web de la CNMC tienes el comparador oficial de ofedrtas de energía para electricidad y gas, asi como las referencias de todas las comercializadoras autorizadas.
http://comparadorofertasenergia.cnmc...x.cfm?js=1&e=N

----------

